
Show HN: Ciid – Chronological Image Identifier, Written in Rust - PabloSichert
https://github.com/pablosichert/ciid
======
PabloSichert
Hey there, author here.

I have an image library of around ~15,000 RAW photo images, which I wanted to
organize. After having tried several approaches over the years (organizing
them in folders by topic, by year, or some mix of the two...) I gave up and
went to build a solution that scales better.

ciid is a CLI utility, which you can use to rename image files, so that you
can fearlessly merge folders without having to worry about duplicate file
names.

The derived identifiers are structured in such a way that if you sort them
alphabetically, the images will also be sorted chronologically. Additionally,
the identifier can later be used to verify the integrity of the image.

If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer.

~~~
mleonard
Great idea! I didn't know I needed this :)

~~~
PabloSichert
Haha, great! I thought there certainly must be other people in a similar
situation like me and find this useful.

If you hit any problems or have a feature request for your use case, just let
me know in the issues.

